# Shark Fishing On Destin Beach



## tripshock (Mar 10, 2010)

I have some friends coming to town next week and they are staying in Destin. They are from Michigan so they have no idea what it's like to salt water fish. I'm looking for some good tips on surf fishing for shark. My biggest challenge is getting the bait out far enough without having a boat. I have the right tackle because I've caught shark many times before. Any good spots in Destin where there is not people swimming around? The last thing I need is some crazy mother screaming at me because I'm bringing the shark to the beach (i've had it happen before).


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I would probably steer clear of the Destin beaches unless you go at night. Your best bets would be Okaloosa Island, just west of the Destin bridge, the Gulf islands National Seashore between Navarre and pensacola, or Topsail Hill State park. Get your bait past the second sandbar and should have no problem.

Here is a link to google maps with the areas marked ....

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en&ie=UTF8&msa=0&ll=30.354287,-87.078238&spn=0.032514,0.042057&t=h&z=14&msid=114839315941674472018.000482f9fb1783e8604f0


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

duplicatehttp://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...d=114839315941674472018.000482f9fb1783e8604f0


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

On foot in Destin I would go to the east jetties. We caught them years ago with rope,hook and a half of Bonita. Threw it in the channel close to the rocks....and tied the rope off on a rock and drank beer and waited. Was lotsa fun back then but im sure they still roam the rocks at night and the samearea would work with a rod and reel.


----------

